# βγάζω κάποιον στη σέντρα



## nickel (Jul 19, 2011)

Καθώς διάβαζα τον σημερινό Πρετεντέρη, έπεσα πάνω στην έκφραση *βγάζω στη σέντρα*: «Ακόμη κι έτσι, υπάρχει πάντα ένας άλλος Τύπος που βγάζει στη σέντρα τους αληταράδες - όπως έκανε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο εξαιρετικός Guardian». Μου είναι γνωστός ο ιδιωματισμός, αλλά πολλά γνωστά πράγματα περνάνε από μπροστά μας χωρίς να τα προσέχουμε και κάποια στιγμή μάς κάνουν κλικ, μάς κλείνουν το μάτι. Αυτό που σκέφτηκα ήταν «Μα βγάζει ο διαιτητής τους παίκτες στη σέντρα;» Πολλά αγνοώ σε σχέση με το ποδόσφαιρο, αλλά αυτό μου φάνηκε χοντρό. Κοιτάζω στο slang.gr και ταράζομαι περισσότερο:

*σέντρα* 
Η γραμμή αναφοράς στο λόχο όπου οι φαντάροι είτε αιτούνται άδεια / έξοδο / διανυκτέρευση, είτε απολογούνται για κάποιο παράπτωμα που τους παρέπεμψε ο ανώτερος τους με σκοπό να τιμωρηθούν.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/sentra_1797

*βγάζω κάποιον στην σέντρα*
Υπάρχει και ως *στήνω / στέλνω κάποιον στην σέντρα* αλλά και *σεντράρω*.
Βγάζω (ως ανώτερος / βαθμοφόρος) κάποιον αναφερόμενο, ιδίως στην πρωινή αναφορά, για να τιμωρηθεί.
Όρος του Ε.Σ. που έχει απλώσει τα πλοκάμια του και στην υπόλοιπη Ελληνική κοινωνία.
Πιθανότατα προέρχεται από την άθλια εικόνα των αναφερόμενων που στοιχίζονται σε μια γραμμή για καμπάνες σαν ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου αλλά και ίσως και από την ικανοποίηση των καραβανάδων που λες και βάλαν γκολ και στέλνουν τον καημένο τον φαντάρο στην σέντρα…
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/bgazo_kapoion_stin_sentra_13459​Να ομολογήσω ότι τα πανάρχαια χρόνια που πήγα στο στρατό, τότε με τα δόρατα, ο λοχαγός _*σε έβγαζε στην αναφορά*_. Που δεν θυμάμαι να τη λέγαμε _σέντρα_, δεν είχαμε ποδοσφαιροποιήσει ακόμα το στρατό.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η απόδοση στα αγγλικά με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο. Από το μυαλό μου έχουν περάσει:

point the finger at someone
blow the whistle on someone
haul someone over the coals (του ψέλνω τον εξάψαλμο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2011)

Τους βγάζει στην αναφορά > τους βγάζει στο κέντρο (της προσοχής) > τους βγάζει στη σέντρα...

{μήπως πορτοκαλίζω;}

Συνεπώς, τους εκθέτει... (και ως γνωστόν, πιο πέρα, με τα αγγλικά γνωμικά δεν τα πολυκαταφέρνω...)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 19, 2011)

Χωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος, η φράση σημαίνει ότι σου έβαλε γκολ ο αντίπαλος και σε έστειλε σέντρα. Δηλαδή έχεις φάει ήττα. 

Τώρα πώς από εκεί πήγε στο στρατό, άγνωσται αι βουλαί των φαντάρων. Αλλά όλα ποδοσφαιρικά δεν είναι πια; 

to corner someone???


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2011)

Την εποχή που πήγα φαντάρος, μέσα δεκ. 1980, η έκφραση ήταν πολύ διαδομένη στο στρατό: βγάζω κάποιον στη σέντρα = βγάζω στην αναφορά. Μάλιστα, υπήρχε και 'σέντρα μικρή' (αναφορά λόχου) και 'σέντρα μεγάλη' (αναφορά τάγματος). Κάποιοι αστείοι είχαν βγάλει και 'σέντρα Λουνς' (ο τότε γ.γ. του ΝΑΤΟ) για ιδιαζόντως ειδεχθή παραπτώματα.

Η έκφρ. βγήκε μάλλον επειδή στην αρχή του αγώνα, ιδίως στις μεγάλες διοργανώσεις, οι παίχτες παρατάσσονται στη σέντρα και παίζουν οι εθνικοί ύμνοι. Έτσι παρατάσσονται και οι φαντάροι στην αναφορά κάθε πρωί.

Η έκφρ. πρέπει να ακούγεται ακόμα, αλλά έχει ίσως λίγο παλιώσει, τώρα πρέπει να είναι συχνότερο το "βγάζω στον τάκο" και "τακ-λάιν".


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

Και *σουτάρω στη σέντρα*, όχι μόνο από το slang.gr· το έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές στον στρατό, συνήθως σαν απειλή ή προειδοποίηση: _Πρόσεχε μη σε σουτάρει στη σέντρα ο υπσγός!_

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/soutaro_1594
«Σουτάρω» είναι η κλοτσιά στην μπάλα του ποδοσφαίρου. Σουτάρουμε κάτι κάπου και μπάλα στα δίχτυα του αντιπάλου τέρματος. Στα στρατά όμως, σουτάρω κάποιον στην σέντρα (σέντρα - center - είναι στο στρατό η πρωινή αναφορά) είναι ότι αναφέρω κάποιον στην αναφορά του λόχου, τάγματος, ταξιαρχίας κ.λπ.

Το σουτάρω παραπέμπει σε ποινή και όχι σε άδεια ή εύφημον μνεία ή ό,τι άλλο αλλά μόνο σε ποινή, δηλαδή δεν λες του άλλου «σε σεντράρω για τιμητική άδεια», αυτό είναι λάθος.
​

Για την προέλευση του _σεντράρω_, τα είπατε όλα και νομίζω πως συνέβαλαν και τα τρία, και η παράταξη στη σέντρα και η έκθεση σε κοινή θέα (για παραδειγματισμό, φόβητρο για τους υπόλοιπους) και η ήττα. Τη θυμάμαι κι εγώ ψωμοτύρι στο στόμα των φαντάρων, αρχές δεκαετίας του '90.


Για την απόδοση στα αγγλικά, μερικές ιδέες (με αφετηρία την αναφορά αντί για το εναρκτήριο λάκτισμα της σέντρας), με ορισμούς από το OED:

*hold someone accountable* [accountable: Liable to be called to account, or to answer for responsibilities and conduct; answerable, responsible. Chiefly of persons. (to a person, for a thing). Also without to or for.] 

*place someone on report*: [report: A statement in which an accusation is made against (a sailor, etc.); the charge itself; 
*esp. in phr. on report, on a charge*.] 

*in the rattle*: _Naut. phr._: on the commander's report of defaulters; in confinement; in trouble. 
Royal Navy Diction and Slang
RATTLE
Having committed an offence and being placed in the Captain's or Commander's report, a naval rating will say that he is 
"in the rattle" or he has "scored a rattle" - possibly from the meaning of the word rattle, "to rail at in a noisy manner", as a defaulter supposes the Captain or Commander will do.​
που μας φέρνει στον εξάψαλμο: rail at/against/on/upon someone.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 19, 2011)

Ίσως έχει σχέση με το ότι, στον αμερικανικό στρατό, υπάρχει διαταγή "Harvatis, front and center!" για να βγει ο φαντάρος Χαρβάτης μπροστά κατά την αναφορά.


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2011)

Harvatis, προς τα εκεί που λες κλίνουν οι υποψίες μου, γιατί θυμάμαι την (προϊστορική) εκείνη εποχή να λένε οι αξιωματικοί μας ότι η έκφραση καθιερώθηκε πρώτα στη Σχολή Ευελπίδων.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 20, 2011)

Λογικό, αν σκεφτείς ότι πολλά στελέχη (άρα και καθηγητές της ΣΣΕ) έχουν εκπαιδευτεί σε σχολές του ΝΑΤΟ.


----------

